# Group Foto



## detroitbike (Apr 29, 2021)

Anyone interested in some group shots? Take one each day? say Noon?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm in!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 29, 2021)

I'd be up for that on Friday.


----------



## stezell (Apr 30, 2021)

I'm good with that.


----------



## catfish (Apr 30, 2021)

Yes! Count me in!


----------



## catfish (Apr 30, 2021)

Friday afternoon ?


----------



## detroitbike (Apr 30, 2021)

Lets try for noon every day as not everyone will be there all 3,4,5 days


----------



## ratrodz (Apr 30, 2021)

Heck yeah!!!


----------



## detroitbike (May 3, 2021)

Ok
Ist foto in the area by where the vendors enter. On Wednesday we’ll do it at 3:00.
 Let’s try for noon on Thursday ,Friday & Saturday.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 14, 2021)

So did the group photo ever happen? I'd like to se it if it did. V/r Shawn


----------

